# Newb just starting out



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

So I'm looking to purchase my first home theater system and have been doing some research but still have a few questions I hope you guys don't mind answering.

The Onkyo HT-S9100THX HTIB really catches my eye, i've been reading up on it and it seems its decent quality for A HTIB not to mention that it comes with a receiver which allows for future upgrades. However the room I have my TV setup in is small and doesn't really allow for my couches to be away from the wall to ensure that the rear speakers at ~5 feet away from the couch. So my questions are:

1) Is there an alternative speaker placement for setups that have couches right up against the wall?

2) I read that if the couches are against the wall then a 5.1 system will do more justice than 7.1. Is this true? And would it be worth just to buy the 9100THX and disable the rear speakers so it would be used as a 5.1 system?

3) If it would be better to just purchase a 5.1 system can anyone recommend a setup that is comparable in price to the 9100THX? I've tried looking myself but between all the receivers and speakers I'm having difficulty understanding what's similar/comparable to the 9100THX

4) Lastly, is 7.1 really worth it? Aren't most games, movies and TV programs broadcasted in 5.1 

Any additional input would be appreciated and thanks in advance for the help! :wave:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Dante said:


> So I'm looking to purchase my first home theater system and have been doing some research but still have a few questions I hope you guys don't mind answering.
> 
> The Onkyo HT-S9100THX HTIB really catches my eye, i've been reading up on it and it seems its decent quality for A HTIB not to mention that it comes with a receiver which allows for future upgrades. However the room I have my TV setup in is small and doesn't really allow for my couches to be away from the wall to ensure that the rear speakers at ~5 feet away from the couch. So my questions are:
> 
> ...


I can't in good conscience permit you to buy a home theater in a box. 

What's your budget?


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

$900-$1000 give or take


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The HT-S9100THX is THX certified and as it stands really is not a true HTIB system The speakers that come with it are actually fairly good and for the price is a good deal. As far as HTIB systems go I agree stay away but the 9100 is in a different league.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Dante said:


> $900-$1000 give or take


I suggest a person start out getting the best 2 channel setup in their budget and then over time adding to it, but I understand people's love for home theater so I've got no issues recommending a full channel setup. 

Let's start with the fronts. Do you listen to music a lot? Do you plan to have the speakers next to the TV or more towards the corners? I want to determine if a center is necessary as leaving it out can save you some cash. 

The best speakers in the bargain range I've heard are the following

Behringer 2030p(makes a great music/theater speaker) 

SVS SBS-01(Very good home theater speaker)

Ascend Acoustics(a prettier Behringer 2030p)

You could step up to better brands if you were willing to start with a 2 channel front. 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-90w-X-7ch-Hdmi-Theater-Receiver-Black/1.html 
The Onkyo 606 is a great entry level receiver for a person in your position and on your budget it's as high as I'd go.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> The Onkyo 606 is a great entry level receiver for a person in your position and on your budget it's as high as I'd go.


The 606 is a step down from the receiver you get with the 9100, Bang for buck the 9100 is a fantastic package deal. It has onboard decoding for Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio, 4 HDMI inputs, upconverts analog sources to 1080i and Audyssey's 2EQ. The 606 does not even have THX certification.


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply guys, Tonyvdb given my room limitations would you still suggest I go with the 9100thx?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How large a room is it? With your budget I highly doubt that you would do better.
7.1 channels is nice just for the fullness of the sound. THX also means you get some very useful surround modes that non THX certified receivers do not have. I use my THX modes almost exclusively. Even though most movies are not 7.1 encoded the receiver will exspand the signal to fill the 6th and 7th channels.


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

Siberian, is there any other receiver you could recommend closer to the one packaged in the 9100thx?

Tonyvdb, the room is 13.5' x 20' but it's an awkward room so the TV and couch are separated width wise (13.5')


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Dante said:


> Siberian, is there any other receiver you could recommend closer to the one packaged in the 9100thx?
> 
> Tonyvdb, the room is 13.5' x 20' but it's an awkward room so the TV and couch are separated width wise (13.5')


On your budget the 606 is as high as I'd go, but you could try the 706


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> How large a room is it? With your budget I highly doubt that you would do better.
> 7.1 channels is nice just for the fullness of the sound. THX also means you get some very useful surround modes that non THX certified receivers do not have. I use my THX modes almost exclusively. Even though most movies are not 7.1 encoded the receiver will exspand the signal to fill the 6th and 7th channels.


yeah but a couch against the wall eliminates the 7.1 concept altogether. 

That budget could get 3 pairs of behringer 2030p's a Dayton 12" sub-120 and an Onkyo 606 for less than the cost of the HTIB. A system that would be better than the Onkyo.


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> I suggest a person start out getting the best 2 channel setup in their budget and then over time adding to it, but I understand people's love for home theater so I've got no issues recommending a full channel setup.
> 
> Let's start with the fronts. Do you listen to music a lot? Do you plan to have the speakers next to the TV or more towards the corners? I want to determine if a center is necessary as leaving it out can save you some cash.
> 
> ...



Won't be listening to music that much and the speakers will be next to the TV


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I have to chime in, that I was really intrigued when Onkyo first came out with an HTIB system that carried the THX cert... until I heard it... I was absolutely not impressed, and it made me start questioning the value of the THX cert itself. Not sure which model that was, and admittedly it was in the middle of PC Richard so not exactly an appropriate acoustic space, but I remember thinking I'd heard white van speakers that sounded better.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Dante said:


> Won't be listening to music that much and the speakers will be next to the TV


Then all you need are 2 pairs of speakers a center is a complete and utter waste of money given your setup parameter. The L-R channels will do just fine handling dialogue. I use this setup myself do to the limited are I have for my setup and it works well.

Get 2 pairs of Behringer 2030p, a Dayton 12 Sub-120 and an Onkyo 606. This setup will work just fine for your setup and deliver excellent sound.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The 606 is a step down from the receiver you get with the 9100, Bang for buck the 9100 is a fantastic package deal. It has onboard decoding for Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio, 4 HDMI inputs, upconverts analog sources to 1080i and Audyssey's 2EQ. The 606 does not even have THX certification.


Receiver's don't make the sound speakers do. Onkyo speakers aren't worth the cost he's looking to pay. And given his setup a center and the rears would be a waste of space. 3 speakers unneeded for some gimmick. I'm sorry, but that's a bad move IMO. 

There is no contest between the Onkyo speakers and the behringers. The Onkyo's don't even come close in quality.


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

How do the infinity primus p142 or p152 compare to the Behringer speakers you suggested?

Also, I was thinking of just purchasing a 5.1 package and pairing with a receiver, i've been looking at these ones specifically:

Energy Take Classic
Energy RC-Micro
Paradigm Cinema 110

I'm having trouble differentiating the three and comparing them to the speakers found in the 9100THX to determine the best package. I also read a good idea would be to buy the Energy Take 5 speaker package  (on sale for 230$) and pair it with a subwoofer and receiver.

Choosing a receiver is also becoming difficult for me, a lot of people suggest the Onkyo 606 but as Tonyvdb mentioned the one included in the 9100THX is superior. I was also eyeing the Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K  and Denon AVR-1910 but again, would like some advice comparing the receivers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> There is no contest between the Onkyo speakers and the behringers. The Onkyo's don't even come close in quality.


Thats true but stepping down to the 606 is a mistake, He can always replace the speakers down the road two at a time (as you said the Behringers are not costly) For the money the 9100 *IS* the best deal as you get a sub with it as well.


----------

